# Parking in Dublin City Council area on bank holidays



## europhile (3 Aug 2009)

Do meters take money on a bank holiday or is it free?


----------



## europhile (3 Aug 2009)

It was free. The meter wouldn't accept money; said it was a non-paying period.


----------



## venice (3 Aug 2009)

Parked on the Green today and as far as I know its the same as Sunday parkning so free up to 2pm. The meter was accepting money and about half the cars had a ticket in the window. I did not pay and was not clamped nor were other cars with no ticket...


----------



## venice (3 Aug 2009)

looks like its free all day

[broken link removed]


----------



## europhile (3 Aug 2009)

I was parked at Smithfield.  Maybe it depends on the area.


----------



## europhile (3 Aug 2009)

> Free parking days.
> 
> 
> St. Patrick’s Day (17th March)
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Dec 2009)

A friend claims that they were clamping people who did not pay parking on Monday. 

It was Dublin City Centre. And they clamped about one in three cars. 

They were also clamping cars in the loading bays. I presume that they have the public holiday exemption as well? 

It seems clear to me that they will all be entitled to a refund. 

Brendan


----------



## Frank (31 Dec 2009)

A guy I worked with got clamped on a good friday before even though the streets were empty.

Ba Humbug clampers.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Dec 2009)

Good Friday is a religious holiday.

It's not a public holiday. 

It's not even a bank holiday.


----------



## Frank (31 Dec 2009)

Yeah he learned that to his expense unfortunately.

The guy was from Russia so not 100% up on the diff between BH and religious Holiday.

Thats what you get for working on good friday.

God will bring down his rath in the form of clampers.


----------

